# Dissidia - Bellum Infinitus



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

Chaos, the God of Discord...
Cosmos, the Goddess of Harmony...
Shinryu, the Dragon of Rebirth...

These three figures have overlooked the many worlds tied to them, watching the neverending battle between the forces of Light and the forces of Darkness. For centuries, a pact has stood in place that prevented the three Gods from interfering in what was called the *Infinite War*.

But that pact has been broken.

Chaos has broken through the barrier of multiple realities and called to him all of the Warriors of Darkness. With them at his side, Chaos will soon storm the Cosmos's Keep and crush her once and for all. Cosmos, however, knows of this plot. She, too, has summoned great warriors to her side. A new world has been born and on it shall be the battle that decides the fate of the Infinite War.

Unknown to Chaos and Cosmos, however, Shinryu has plans of his own.​


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

*Character List*

_*Final Fantasy*
Cosmos - __
Chaos -

* Final Fantasy II*
Cosmos -
Chaos -

* Final Fantasy III*
Cosmos -
Chaos -

* Final Fantasy IV*
Cosmos - _ 
_Chaos -_ 
_
* Final Fantasy V*
Cosmos -
Chaos -

* Final Fantasy VI*
Cosmos -
Chaos -

* Final Fantasy VII*
Cosmos - _ 
_Chaos - _ 
_
* Final Fantasy VIII*
Cosmos - _ 
_Chaos - _
_
* Final Fantasy IX*
Cosmos - _
_Chaos_ - 
_
*Final Fantasy X*
Cosmos -
Chaos -

* Final Fantasy XI*
Cosmos -
Chaos - _
_
* Fabula Nova Crystallis*_
_Cosmos -_ 
_Chaos_ - 
_
*Ivalice Alliance*
Cosmos - _ 
_Chaos_ - 

*World Map*



The world is split into three major continents. To the north-west is the *Land of Discord*, which was once called the Onlak Continent, a rocky and mountainous area dotted with marshes and swamps that houses *Chaos's Lair*. There are one or two small villages on this continent but, like all the others, they are lifeless and in ruins. To the north-east is the *Lufenia* Continent, which has a large desert that covers most of its land. This desert is exceptionally harsh, taking days to cross while maintaining extreme temperatures.

There are also the *Cardia Islands*, strange floating islands that line the isthmus that connects the two northern continents together.

To the south is a much larger continent, resplendant with a landlocked ocean. In the corner of this ocean is a small island, where *Cosmos's Tower* resides. Closest to it as a large castle town, albeit in ruination like all other settlements. The south-eastern half of this continent is called *Lefein* and it is extremely large, filled with great plains, winding rivers and deep caverns. The south-western half of this continent is called *Melmond*, filled with marshes and forests. There are two peninsulas further west of Melmond, each ending in a deep cave that goes many miles underground.​


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

*Rules*


*Cycles
*The Cycles are best described as individual battles. When a victor of the current Cycle is declared, every character involved reverts to Level 1 and the side that loses also forfeits their memories of the previous Cycle. The RP has an overarching storyline, but each Cycle in itself is wholly up to you guys to win or lose. There may be an effect on the storyline if one side wins more often than the other.
*
Magic

*Magic is split into three tiers, and is unique in that characters can only learn spells that are found within the game they star in.

Tier 1 is the weakest tier and includes Fire, Blizzard, Thunder, Aero, Stone, Water, Cure, Ruin and other basic magics. All Tier 1 spells cost a single point to learn.

Tier 2 is the next step up and includes Fira, Blizzara, Thundara, Aerora, Stonera, Watera, Cura, Ruinra and other moderately powerful magics. All Tier 2 spells cost 2 points and knowledge of the equivalent Tier 1 spell to learn.

Tier 3 is the final and most powerful set of spells, including the -ga variants as well as many exclusive ones such as Meteor and Ultima. All Tier 3 spells cost 3 points to learn, as well as knowledge of the equivalent Tier 2 spell. If there is no equivalent, then the spell costs 6 points instead.

*Manikins

*Since the RP would be boring otherwise, there is a third party involved. The Manikins are an unusual creation, seeking only to destroy and absorb the power of any living being. The world that this RP is set in was destroyed by the Manikins a short while before the RP begins, and therefore the Manikins are enemies to every player characters. It may be possible to find a way to control the Manikins, however, and order them to fight for you. As with the actual games, Manikins take the form of the strongest warriors their kind has come into contact with. Therefore, most Manikins will be weaker variants of the player characters. Some Manikins, however, will actually be stronger.​


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

*Cycle 001

*- Here is where the victors of previous cycle shall be noted, as well as any major events that take place during the Cycles themselves.​


----------



## Noitora (Apr 11, 2011)

*Seifer Almasy​*









​
How he came to be here he could not recall; only fragments of memories remained drifting in his mind. His name, how he fought and the tingling of a dream he once held dear, a driving force, an ambition he once again wished to grasp. It was an unpleasant feeling to wind up so lost but that too seemed familiar. However there was no time to complain about the situation, there was no time to wish things were different, he simply he had to keep moving forward and uncover whatever memories had been lost to him. Tear down that wall blocking what was locked deep away in his mind, he knew they were there, hiding somewhere. Going by the name, Seifer Almasy, he was not alone in this situation, two others had joined him in this lack of memories state. One of them, blonde with spiky hair, he had a feeling of similarity to him. Moodiness. 

Seifer had taken in upon himself to lead the group, whether they accepted it or not. As much of a pain as it was to lead the way with these two, he felt right being in charge. Authority seemed familiar to him. The group were in a large forest, filled with tall trees, deep in the wilderness. A gunblade sat comfortably in his hand as Seifer strolled along confidently, an air of arrogance in his directed stride.
?Not remembering anything, but remembering how to fight with weapons, sure there?ll be something jumping out at us in no time. More fun for us.? He would have been lying if the thought of the possibly that the reason he was in a group and armed was that they were supposed to fight each other, yet something in the back of his mind disregarded that as false. His blade was meant for something else.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 11, 2011)

Right... Nothing there.

Left... Nothing there.

Cloud looked around, but didn't see anything until he turned and saw two other men with him: one a blonde, such as himself, but with smoother hair, and the other clad in armor, gruff- looking. 

He assumed they were in the same situation- no memory of how he got here and no idea where he was. However, he felt like he's been through something like this and figured it would be stupid to ask the others if they have been. 

Oh well, he had his weapons with him and that's all he needs for right now.  

"Hey, you guys okay?" He asked out of compassion. "My name is Cloud."
-----------------------------------

"Heh heh heh." Kadaj silently snickered, sitting at the top of a small hill in a grassy area. "Hehehe...heheheheheheHAHAHAHAHAHA!" He laughed, not from something comedic, but out of loneliness... a loneliness he felt after noticing that his brothers were gone. Wait. What was he doing before this? How did he get here? He asked those questions too many times already and he knew how redundant it was to ask. So, he stopped asking. 

Then again, he wasn't truly alone. There was a man clad in white and some boorish looking creature- nothing like the company of his brothers, but it'll do. 
"Looks like I'll have to do with what I got." He said. "But where am I though!? This isn't fun... Loz? Yazoo? Mother?... Or maybe its Sephiroth? Nah! I need to stop asking myself that... hehehe... Oh well, I guess I'll have to deal with it."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum​
A great flash appeared in the sky.
A small figure fell into the clear, blue ocean.
The screen fades slowly to darkness.












Unfortunately, the name "Noctis" only resonated in my mind. Is this my name? Why can't I remember where I am? Why can't I remember at all? I was drifting in the middle of nowhere in darkness until a sudden form of light clouded my mind saying but only one thing, "Noctis.... My chosen..." as a hand reached out to me for me to grab. 

Suddenly I was woken up by a soft nudge to the shoulder. I opened my eyes and I saw male and a female figure. I sat straight up with my hand to my forehead. Me thinking, "Am I dreaming?" In front of me, I saw the shores and a wide open ocean that luminates under the night sky. The female figure starts asking me, "Do you have any clue what happened to us? Do you have something you're hiding from us?"
"Chill Lightning, He's prolly is clueless as we both are. No need to get up his ass that violently", said the male figure.
The women named as Lightning turned around and looked the opposing direction.
"Hey, don't mind Lightning, she's a bit cranky at times", Barret smiled.
"So I'm going to go ahead and guess that you both don't remember what happened to me or yourselves before you found me?", I asked.
"Naw, me and Lightning here got wrapped up in the same mess as you are, I mean we don't remember much before of what happened.", he answered.
"Anyways, my names Barret, what's yours?" 
At this point, I was still on deciding to trust them or not, but seeing that Barret was concerned for my being and are in the same situation as I am, I decided to trust them.
My mind sparked and I answered, "My name's Noctis, but I prefer you call me Noct."
As shocked as I was, I managed to remember my own name. For whatever reason, I didn't know.
"Noct eh? Hey Lightning, I guess we got ourselves a new ally.", As Barret cheered.
Seeing Lightning, she was not in a happy mood, she turned around and nodded but she was majorly concerned about something, I guess I shouldn't be too curious about it. I mean I had my own goal right now, I have to find someone who knows what's going on. Following these two would probably be my best option if it will get me to closer to finishing my goal. 

"Are you two going to sit like worthless puppies? Come on we have to find someone who knows about what's going on." As Lightning glared at us, particularly looking at me. 
In my mind, all I could assume was she was still untrustworthy of me. 
"Lightning, you don't have such a bi-", Barret paused and he was looking towards a direction, shocked.

There was another male figure far off in the distance, who had a gatling gun attached to his arm just like Barret. Barret started walking towards the male figure.
"Another person huh? Come on Noct, Lets go see if this guy has our answers", as she said following behind Barret.












I got up, and thought to myself.
"Still, my mind's clouded, My memories are almost faded out but eventually I'll be able to remember just like I remembered my name. I wonder what will happen if I do regain my memories...."

The screen fades out as Noctis starts walking towards a waiting Lightning off in the distance.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Red Mage










​
As Kadaj laughs in a fit of his own hysteria, a lone man traverses a nearby stretch of land easily within his view. Had he been wearing more neutral colors he might not have been so easily noticeable, but you see he was wearing lots of red.

His Boots were red. His pants were red. His light armor was red. His cloak, with a raised collar that concealed the bottom half of his face, was red. The hat he wore on his head... also red.

The white trim on his boots, and the the sexy-white feather sticking out of his hat, and his shoulder length white hair, and exposed skin seemed to be the only parts of him that were not bright red.

Like the other warriors, he entered this conflict without his memories in tact. however as he traveled he felt that the world surrounding him was strangely familiar, but that it had been somehow tainted. At times he would pass from familiar places only to be surrounded by an environment that seemed totally alien to his world. It was as if parts of other worlds had been super-imposed upon his home.

But, the Red Mage was not the type to sit and ponder such things. He was a man of action. The man, who faced with any situation, possessed a solution. Rather than ponder the nature of the world he would find out for himself.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 12, 2011)

​
~_You got nothing and nothing got you
I can see your fear it surrounds you
Built with strife and insight but it?s not enough
I?ll defeat and discreet your every move_~

_Clink.  Clink.  Clink._​

The sound of iron boots resonated on the castle floor.  The large building was unlit and the darkness was palpable.  A man clad in a suit of armor appeared from the darkness, a longsword held in his hand.  The weapon was held backwards, with the blade pointing toward the blackness he had just emerged from.  He stopped in a kind of Grand Hall, a circle of light coming from the unseen ceiling the only illumination in the castle.  The light shimmered when it met the steel of the sword in his hand.

He had awoken in this place, his memories gone.  He looked at his armored hand and something resonated deep within him.

"_Cecil... Harvey_."​
His own voice surprised him.  It was fitting, somehow, but he wasn't even aware that he had a voice.  He lowered the hand.  He guessed that was his name.  He decided it was a good enough name and continued walking through the castle.


Eventually he had made it to the entrance of the castle, or for him, the exit.  He pushed open the doors and light met his eyes, temporarily blinding him.  He looked down.  The castle was on a cliff, and below him was a huge forest.  He stepped off of the cliff, free falling face-first into the forest, slicing whatever branches there were out of his way.  He performed a front flip and landed easily, leaves scattering around him.  He rose his head as he stood from his crouched position, looking ahead.

He could hear the hushed voices of a conversation a distance away from his location.  He began heading in that direction.


~_With your first step you will burn
Can?t control your hate you?ve learned
Killing slow is the way I conquer
Until you know the meaning of suffer_~​*---*


*Spoiler*: _Edge, The Striking Wind_ 

















​
The wind rustled through the leaves of the trees, fluttering the man's white hair and cape.  He was standing on the branch of a tree, looking down upon the people who had gathered.  He was debating in his head whether or not to speak with them.  He nodded to himself and dropped from the branch, landing in the brush around the group.  He stepped out and entered their sight.  A pink haired woman, two blond men, a man with gray hair, and a dark-skinned man.

"Hello.  My name is Edge."​


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 12, 2011)

In a field of grass, in a world not his own, Cidolfus Orlandeau, 'Thunder God' Cid awakens. He remembers nothing, save his name and his skills, and even that is an uncertainty. One thing however, is for sure: The plain, unadorned sharpened chunk of steel in his hands is not his sword. 

"Humph. A blade of low quality. Not even fit to be wielded by a fledgling page. But it shall serve well until I find Excalibur."

Cid walked off to begin his search for his sword, but he was surprised to find another living being nearby. It was a young woman, obviously of queenly stature. Years of experience was not needed to see the burden she carried. Perhaps she too, has no memory of her past, save her name?

"I bid you greetings, my lady." Cid kneels down on one knee, as is proper for a knight. "Might I ask if you know where in Ivalice is this?"


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 12, 2011)

*Barthandelus*​
No memories of where I was and how I got here. That's what I had when I woke up in this place, with only the company of two silver haired men one of which was currently laughing hysterically in what I can only imagine is out of loneliness. The other was watching us from a tree in this forested area choosing to remain silent. I meanwhile merely wanted to know where I was and how I got here and for now remaining in the company of these two seemed like the best option. 

I merely stood in silence for a while going over my thoughts. "This place isn't Cocoon, I can't sense my fellow fal'cie but I'm doubtful that this is Gran pulse either." Finally having enough of the black wearing man's laughter I decided to speak to him.

"Would you be silent I am trying to think?" 

*Kuja*​
I awoke at the base of a mountain with no memories of how I got to this place. I only remembered my name and how I fought, so when I found two strange females who had the same memory loss problem I had a thought that we were brought here for some grand battle against each other and I had considered opening the curtains but I stayed my hand. For now I would merely buy my time and find out exactly who brought us here and why.

I floated along suddenly missing a large white dragon from my memories I used to ride on everywhere. I wondered what happened to it but for now that didn't matter for something told me that when we found what we were looking for here, we would be in for a grand production indeed. I chuckled to myself as the thought came to me.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 12, 2011)

Kadaj stood in his tracks. a confused, almost lost, look appeared on his face as Barthandelus began talking to him. Did this creature really speak? Did it just order him to be silent?

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! This is wonderful!" Said Kadaj, "Not only can it speak, but it just ordered me! HAHAHA! But listen here, beast, I used to summon creatures much more fearsome than you. Heck, *I* am more fearsome than you. You're nothing more than just a giant brown statue, cursed with an ugly mug." 

Then he turned towards Edge, who had jumped from his hiding spot on the tree. "Oh good, another one. Please tell me, are you going to be rude like this thing here? No, I assume not considering you were hiding up there for quite some time. Oh well, I don't care, Mother will take from here soon. Just like she did before."


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 13, 2011)

*Barthandelus*​
"HAHAHAHAHAHA! You are brave for someone so young if you insult me." I teleported in front of him then dissapeared from his sight again as I teleported behind him. "You lowly human I am a fal'cie a being with powers beyond your comprehension. You and your kind are nothing but tools for me to use as I wish without us death is all of which you're capable, yet you insult me." I aimed my staff at the offending human as he turned around to face me before I fired my ruin spell at him. As it traveled I offered him six final words. "You must learn your place, fool."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2011)

The Red Mage places a hand on Bartz and Edges' shoulders and motions for them to follow him. After creating some distance between them and Bartatlis and Kadaj he says, "That fight isn't going to end well. Let's give them some space."

After the three of them have created some distance between themselves and the crazy man and the pompous man, he explains, "I take it that all of us who were gathered there just now have all been summoned to this world for the same reasons. I know about as much as either of you do, but I have no reason to believe that Warriors of Chaos and Warriors of Cosmos are any more aware of their roles than anyone else."

"If Chaos represents disorder then my hunch is that the two of them are also Chaos' warriors. If that's the case, there isn't any reason to stand in between the two of them fighting amongst themselves. Besides, a bunch of amnesiacs standing alone in a field aren't going to find the answers they're looking for.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 13, 2011)

As Kadaj turned around Barthandelus began to attack, but Kadaj wasn't worried. He just simply took his Souba out of its sheath and moved out of the way of the attack. 
"fal'Cie? What is that? You speak nonsense. No one decides my fight, but Mother... Mother... She decides everyone's fate. Yours, too, I assume. Since you're part of the Lifestream, as is all things. Or maybe not? You, who speak like a god and call yourself by such a ridiculous name, must be from another world. And if you are from another world, and I have been moved away from my own, that must mean we are both in the same situation! But I don't care, you tried to kill me, and if you want to do that, then I'll try to kill you too."


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 13, 2011)

*Barthandelus​*
"Lifestream, it seems we are from different worlds, so allow me to educate you on the true power of a falcie." I said as floated into the air and began to charge my ruin spells on my staff. " Very well I shall grant you your kind's one focus in life, behold as you greet the end here in this new world." I unleashed four ruin spells from my staff this time as I swung. This man was no normal human, that was apparant when he dodged my first attack but I haven't even begun to fight for real yet.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 13, 2011)

Kadaj smiled as the old man launched his spells. He began running and dodging the ruin spells until he retaliated and launched a fire spell. He jumped in the air after the spell and was ready to follow up with a sword slash. 

Who was this old man? Where did he come from? And what's a fal'Cie? Maybe he shouldn't kill him just yet. He seems powerful, and power is useful, plus he has to answer the questions that popping up in his head.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

*Barthandelus​*
So he can use magic? That makes me curious. He's not quite her level but he isn't weak by any means, he's powerful and could make a usefull tool I thought as the swordsman jumped up to try and slash me from the air. I cast protect bringing up the green barrier around my body to block the man's swing as his fire spell neared me I simply colided a ruin into it causing a small explosion.

"Well I must say you are stronger than I took you for, but don't think that means you a human can beat me a being composed of unfathomable magical energies a fal'cie. I am Barthandelus, lord soveriegn of all fal'cie." This time I didn't attack I would let him make the next move.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 14, 2011)

"Magical energies? So you're just like the creatures back at my world? Well, sort of. Though, it would be hard to kill you if you're nothing but magic. So, I won't kill you, it would be too much trouble. Maybe, we can help each other out? I saw a red man take that all- white guy and some other person away from here. Maybe they know what's going on?"


----------



## River Song (Apr 15, 2011)

*Lightning*

This person, Noctis had appeared out thin air and seemed to be in the same state of di-array as the rest of us. We aproached the person she didn't trust this situation at all. She Walked infront of the res of the group wondering what was going on. It seemed teaming with these_ people _ was her best option. She wondered if any of the others were here, Hope, Serah, Snow, Sazh.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 16, 2011)

*Noctis Lucis Caelum*​











As we were walking towards the male figure in the distance, I caught up with Lightning. She was still feeling concerned about something as I inspected her expression. 

As a attempt to get along with her, I said, "All our memories are probably faint, but we will eventually remember them. I still don't remember my past or how I even got here, but I know I still have a strong connection with those memories but they are lost and scattered in the darkness. As long as we cooperate, we can probably find a way to get back those memories and get back to our own homes. Considering the situation I'm in, I'm willing to trust people I just met, and even help them find their way back. Im hoping that you feel the same way.", as I looked at her with a dull expression. 

Suddenly, a faint memory of a women in my head appeared more clearly and I thought to myself, "Stella?!". A name in which I never heard just popped in my head.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 19, 2011)

"Though I find the notion that you think you can kill me very amusing, you bring up a good point. Perhaps we should set aside our differences temporarily. For now, we need to find out more about where we are and who brought us here." As I spoke I looked out in the direction where the men the human spoke of went. "Human, what is your name?" I decided I should learn his name since he knew mine.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 25, 2011)

"My name is Kadaj. I figured that in order to find out about where we are, we must at least figure out why we are here, and I think the difference between our worlds might explain something. I'll start off."

Kadaj began explaining the history of his world, about Sephiroth and his fight with Cloud's group, about the lifestream, and about Jenova and the Meteor. 

"Now, assuming that the situation we're in has happened to other people before us and the fact that my brothers aren't here with me, I think certain people are picked to be here. If they are, then I can assume that some people from both our worlds are here as well."


----------

